# Wish me Luck!!!!



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

So tomorrow I will be leaving to go to the beach and my hedgehog, Gracie will be coming with. We will be there a week with family and friends. Then right when we get back we will be leaving on a 26 hour drive to North Dakota, since we will be moving.

With you guys knowing that, I will not be on for awhile, because I will be without a computer for 2-3 weeks. Haha. Wish me and Gracie (Mostly Gracie) good luck with all the moving. Hopefully she will like the beach atmosphere 

-Heather and Gracie

P.S- Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck Heather and Gracie!

Remember to take tons of pictures of Gracie at the beach


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck to all!


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Good luck Heather and Gracie!
> 
> Remember to take tons of pictures of Gracie at the beach


Good Idea I will post them when I return!! 

-Heather


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck and have fun! :mrgreen: 
Give her extra treats and brings TONS of paper towels!


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> Good luck and have fun! :mrgreen:
> Give her extra treats and brings TONS of paper towels!


 I will  
And I got her baby food for in the middle of the trip. (Shes never had any) 
I got Turkey and apple haha.

-Heather


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Update:


Hello all haha, we are here. Gracie (hedgie) is doing extremly well. The drive to the beach, (here) was 4 hours and she slept the whole way besides used the bathroom in her litter box once. 

Now shes getting plenty of attention from everyone here (family and friends) and people want to steal her. Someone even offered 500 dollars haha.


Anyways hows everyone?


-Heather


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:
I find that where ever I bring my hedgie, someone is always fawning over them!
In short, hedgehogs are basically the cutest animals on earth 
It's great that Gracie has had a good trip  Kashi would probably have gotten carsick, he gets motion sickness SO easily.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> :lol:
> I find that where ever I bring my hedgie, someone is always fawning over them!
> In short, hedgehogs are basically the cutest animals on earth
> It's great that Gracie has had a good trip  Kashi would probably have gotten carsick, he gets motion sickness SO easily.


Haha yeah everyone wants her, im like NO!!! And they are the cutest animal ever!!!! 
Awh well I bet its not fun taking him on trips, thats to bad but I guess every hedgie is diffrent.


----------



## Nanobitz (Jul 13, 2010)

Update:


It is Thursday (July 29th) I will be leaving the beach on saturday (July 31st) and staying in a hotel with Gracie. Then we will make out long drive of 29 hours and we will arrive in our new home on the 8th of August I beilive. Wish me my last good luck, actually wish Gracie luck  We will tell you how it goes when I get my computer back!!!!


-Heather and Gracie


----------

